# Celsius boots: how do you rate them



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Currently researching Celsius for a boot purchase. Looking at the Cirrus model. Anyone had experiences with these boots? Feedback would be hugely appreciated 
Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

I ordered them online and got lucky and they fit perfectly and they are really comfortable. the speed lacing works nicely too. they dont seem to hard or to soft...i wont get to ride them until tommorow so ill let you know


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

*celsius fenom*

i picked up the women's celsius fenom at the sierrasnowboard.com sale. tried em out on the slopes for the first time yesterday, and they were good. the problem i had with my previous boots was the pressure point on my ankle/lower shin (so much i was getting blisters) and i didn't have that problem with my celsius boots. i felt comfortable in them right away.

my friend also has celsius and he loves em too. he says, "no break in period and responsive fit."

so there, 2 thumbs up from 2 different people.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

My cirrus boots are coming in within this week or next week and I'll let you know.


----------



## sbguy (Mar 9, 2010)

just rode mine for the first time on Sunday.I was surprised how stiff they were out of the box, and also uncomfortable all day!I was teaching all day so really could not adjust them so had to suffer. Also this is my first boot without laces, when I did get to make some runs at the end of the day the lacing system seemed to loosen on me as I rode. I was told that you really have to lock the lace into the plastic keeper!! so I will pay more attention to that. Overall I wasn't happy first time out, I do realize they should break-in and become comfortable.:dunno: Forgot to mention i have the o-zone boot


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guys  all really helpful feedback and advice. Happy riding to you all


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

I've had Celsius Cirrus for about a month now, they were quite comfy out of the box and while my feet were sore the first couple of days, after that they've been good! I've got the double boa version, and am still getting used to that, takes a bit to find the right tightness in each zone.


----------

